# Cigar Box?



## carling (Jun 25, 2007)

This was my deceased grandfathers and I always figured it was a cigar box?  It is made of wood, about 14 inches long and 5 inches wide, with a lid and metal hinges.

 Does anyone know the brand or company associated with it or how old it is?  The only marking is on the front to the lower right of the girl.  Possibly a W and an S within the letter H.   There should be a close up photo of the marking below.

 Thanks for any help................Rick


----------



## carling (Jun 25, 2007)

the only markings I see....


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Jun 26, 2007)

It looks like a Ladies glove box to me.And the initials were probably the person who decorated it.Usually you will see these where a design was burned into the wood.There are not a ton of examples listed on ebay that are of the same construction as yours,but i did find one that the auction already ended on http://cgi.ebay.com/1900s-Ladies-Glove-Box-Golfer-Inside-Outside-Lid-Golf_W0QQitemZ220121714365QQihZ012QQcategoryZ599QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## carling (Jun 26, 2007)

Newtothebottleworld,

 I checked your ebay link, and that has got to be it.....a ladies glove box.  The construction and size are about the same as mine.  Also coincides with a woman being pictured on the boxes.  I didn't realize it was possibly that old (1910-1920).  I'm surprised it didn't sell for more.  Thanks for solving the mystery!

 Rick


----------



## newtothebottleworld (Jun 26, 2007)

That was pretty cheap,i see them in Antique shops for several times that amount.


----------



## Nawakwa (Jun 26, 2007)

The lady is similar to the Gibson Girl, same time frame, your glove box was commericaly produced. During the late Victorian era and through the early 20's  pryo decorating was an  enormous hobby/craft here and on the other side of the pond. Prices vary wildly from auction to auction and dealer to dealer not much rhyme or reason that I have ever understood.


----------

